# Wyoming tour with photos, Part 1



## MDGColorado (Nov 9, 2004)

_More good reading: _my 1998 solo bike tour across the US

My friend Doug and I just took a long weekend tour in southern Wyoming. The weekend was long, that is, not the tour. Although it didn't go quite as planned, it was an interesting trip. Read on for a brief account and some photos. 

We had planned to ride a loop west of Laramie, covering about 150 miles in four days, on a mix of paved and unpaved roads, but we went one weekend too late and winter intervened. Things started out fine from a little intersection called Woods Landing, heading south on lovely county road 47 along Owen Creek. 








>








>

After a brief stretch on the only paved road of the day, WY 11, we got onto CR 416 and crossed the Little Laramie River. The surfaces were pretty good for the most part, if somewhat bumpy in spots. At least, they were good this day. 

For you bike nuts, I'm riding a 1996 Cannondale T700 touring bike, mostly stock, with just a few mods. Gears are 52/42/24 with a 14-32 7-speed cassette. Doug's bike is a custom-made steel Empire frame with mostly XT components and a WTB saddle. Empire was a small local firm, evidently no longer in business, that built very nice bikes using various Colorado builders.








>








>








>








>


Storm clouds looked threatening, but rain held off while we were on the road.








>


We passed through Centennial and headed up into the Snowy Range, every bit as beautiful to ride as the pictures suggest. 








>








>

We camped that night a few miles out of Centennial in the Medicine Bow National Forest at about 8600 feet above sea level. Another friend, Brad, drove up in his car to join us for a night's camping and the next day's ride. The campgrounds were virtually empty. 








>








>

*Thrilling conclusion is in part 2 of this post...*


----------



## JP (Feb 8, 2005)

But all that traffic!


----------



## Beethoven (Jul 28, 2005)

Old School!!


----------

